

Lean Domain Search Acquired by Automattic - matt1
http://www.leandomainsearch.com/blog/45-lean-domain-search-acquired-by-automattic

======
matt1
Hey guys, I launched Lean Domain Search on HackerNews in January 2012 [1] and
it's safe to say that without this community's support and encouragement it
wouldn't be where it is today. I can't thank you all enough.

If you have any questions I'd be more than happy to answer them.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3470977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3470977)

------
misterlazer
Awesome news! Congratulations Matt!

------
CodeCube
Congrats on the acquisition!

